
Examples of Fibonacci Numbers in Nature - nreece
http://www.scienceray.com/Mathematics/Examples-of-Fibonacci-Numbers-in-Nature.125307
======
mattmaroon
"In mathematics, the limit of Fibonacci series is called as Golden Ratio."

Uh, no it isn't. They're related, but not synonymous.

Third grade writing ability and love of the mysterious? I bet this guy loved
the Davinci Code.

~~~
mattmaroon
Ha, from another of his posts:

"Every creature, as the art of the God, keep secrets and miracles inside it."

Clearly belongs on a science site.

------
anr
Knuth's TAOCP, Vol I (page 79 on the 3rd edition) has a very nice introduction
to Fibonacci numbers.

The article doesn't mention the classical problem proposed by Fibonacci: "How
many rabbits can be produced from a single pair in a year's time?"

(each pair produces a new pair of offspring every month, each new pair becomes
fertile at the age of one month).

